
Scade – Cross platform app development in Swift - codnee
http://www.scade.io/
======
bsaul
Anyone to provide a bit of context ? I don't see how a brand new company can
release an ide , plus a cross platform mobile sdk, plus a remote build
environment, out of nowhere. I'd like to get the history behind this project.

~~~
antfarm
This article was on HN two week ago and gives some background information:
[https://medium.com/compileswift/scade-cross-platform-
mobile-...](https://medium.com/compileswift/scade-cross-platform-mobile-
development-with-swift-a04f53de4ac6)

The IDE is based on Eclipse, and there is private beta access via the Perfect
slack.

~~~
bsaul
Nice article, although i'm more interested in the technic they used to have
the swift code interact with the android sdk. Are they communicating through
JNI to invoke the native android sdk, and if so how ?

~~~
antfarm
[https://scade.readme.io/v1.0/docs/how-scade-
works](https://scade.readme.io/v1.0/docs/how-scade-works)

